# Chinese Tallow Tree. Poisonous?



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm hoping someone like GoatHiker will weigh in. I have read conflicting info about whether Chinese Tallow is poisonous to goats/sheep and I have a volunteer coming up in a spot where, if it won't be an issue, I would like a tree, but it's at a size that would be easy to get rid of now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The toxic agent is unknown. The terminal leaves and green fruit have a strong purgative effect on the bowels of cattle. The consumption of 1 percent of an animal’s weight in green plant material can produce clinical signs within 12 to 14 hours. Losses may occur when cattle are forced to consume significant amounts of the plant in the seedpod stage. Sheep and goats are not affected significantly.

The signs of poisoning are associated with gastrointestinal disorder and may include:

Diarrhea (sometimes with free blood); Anorexia; Listlessness; Weakness; Dehydration


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you, thank you! I think since I'm getting another calf this fall, I won't take the risk. Bummer, because it is a pretty tree and one of the few in FL that have fall color.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Tallow trees grow all over in southeast Texas. Our goats eat them like candy and keep our pasture cleaned out. The neighbors are jealous, they have to mow their tallow trees down. We have never seen any problems with goats, horses, or cattle eating them.


----------

